# just got back from the audi dealer....... :(



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

they said no a3 or s3 for 2003 ...this came from the sales manager


----------



## Khahn (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: just got back from the audi dealer.......  (joeZX6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]they said no a3 or s3 for 2003 ...this came from the sales manager[HR][/HR]​That's normal, under actual circumstances. The new A3 will be realeased in March 2003. Sales will start in summer/autumn 2003 (for european market).
The real question is: It will be *A3* for *2004* in U.S ?
If the answer will be afirmative, then the *S3*, no earlier than *2005*.
Another problem regarding engines on VAG car's, is that in Europe all engines will have FSI technology with 4 valve/cil. (petrol engines) starting 2004, as for US market, VAG will keep the 5 valve/cil. technology for petrol engines ( different pollution standards Europe vs. US)


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: just got back from the audi dealer.......  (Khahn)*

Here in Mexico the 2003 A3/S3 will have NO changes, meaning that the next A3/S3 based on the A5 chassis will be a 2004 model, no earlier (hopefully not later either). 
I would think that if they take the A3/S3 to the states it would be with the new model.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: just got back from the audi dealer.......  (Giancarlo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I would think that if they take the A3/S3 to the states it would be with the new model.[HR][/HR]​Yeah that would make sense.


----------

